# One time sales thread?



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi All,

I know that adverts outside of the sponsor's section are prohibited so I thought I'd bring this idea up here first. We have several TT Specific items that are OEM items on extremely blow-out, clearance, last chance on earth opportunities for purchasing sales and I'd really like to get some publicity out for them. To prevent this from encroaching on a sales thread I won't post specifics here, but a quick summary would be that some items are U.S. Market only, but ECS Tuning can ship them internationally. So this would be the first and last chance to ever buy these items again because once inventory is gone they will be gone forever.

With the moderator, admin, and members' approval I'd like to post one thread in the heart of the TT Forum to advert these items because frankly, no one visits the sponsors' forum ever. As much as this is an opportunity for us to make money, albeit not a large amount because of clearance pricing, it is also an opportunity to get some items over-seas that you may never have a chance to get again. Essentially this is win win for everyone.

Your thoughts?


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Chris,

Sponsors ARE allowed to post in the For Sale section - Ive updated the Terms.

BR

Jae


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2010)

Ah, most excellent news! I'll have to pop over there


----------

